
Ask HN: Not-so Glassdoorsy/lesser known hacks to get promoted - naikas82
In my recent discussion with my manager, I was told about the &quot;usual&quot; (aka Inc.com, Glassdoor, etc.) rules of promotion. Be visible, prepare your case, share results. I find them odd, especially confusing. Should I work the rules out or do my job? Do I spend time in my function, or keep promoting my work internally. Why can&#x27;t you just do your job, instead of wasting time in self-promotion. That way the odds are lesser, are&#x27;t they?
======
Jemaclus
I strongly believe that you don't get what you don't ask for. Nobody is going
to advocate for your career except for yourself.

IMO, the best strategy is to have a frank conversation with your boss. You
basically have two options:

1\. Tell, don't ask. For example, "In the last year, I've delivered A, B, and
C projects, assisted in X and Y projects, closed Z tickets, and led these N
initiatives. I think a move into $newRole is appropriate at this time. What do
you think?"

Or

2\. Get an advocate. "Hey boss, I've been thinking about my career. In X time,
I would like to be in Y job. I've made a lot of progress in that direction,
but I'd love to get your insight into whether I'm at that level or not, and if
not, what steps would I need to take or milestones would I need to hit to get
this role?"

I prefer the latter, because it does two things:

A) It demonstrates ambition and a desire to move up. Most managers will assume
that if an employee doesn't say anything, they're happy where they are. This
is clearly not true for you, so you should make it clear that you have higher
ambitions and career goals.

B) It gets your manager on your side. You're asking them to be a partner in
your career progress. What manager doesn't want to have a protege?! (Side
note: if your manager is NOT willing to help you, you have a shitty manager
and your career is probably at a dead-end at this company and you should find
a job somewhere else.)

In short: you don't get what you ask for. If you have enough evidence that you
are senior enough, straight up tell them that you're ready for it. If you are
being aspirational, let them know your goals and get them on your side.

Good luck!

------
randomdude402
Oftentimes, a promotion means some combination of:

being in a more visible position; more responsibility; possibly people or more
people reporting to you; communicating with higher level people more often.

In these cases, it makes sense that the person showing the ability to handle
that while performing their job is going to look like a good candidate for
promotion.

On the other hand, if a promotion just means more money, a title, and keep
doing the exact same thing you were doing before the promotion, yeah you have
a point. It seems legit to be able to bring results to the table.

"I built the most widgets in the department ten out of the last twelve months,
I think a move to senior widget builder is appropriate."

It's hard for me to come up with many promotions that are entirely the second
type though.

